# Snake proof chaps



## *Andi

I can't find a woman's boot that fits and is alright for hitting the back country. (the ones I have now are "boys" and need to be replaced)

Problem is ... I can't find any.  (Size wise that is) I guess most ladies that need them are over 5 ft 6 in in height...(Which I'm not, I'm just under 5 ft)

Soooo ... I'm looking for chaps.

Thoughts ..........

Thanks!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

Last time I bought any was a Bass pro sale and boy were they nice.
Fair warning $$$
They also took forever to lace up since they came to knee high.
But they lasted years.
Have you considered making leg protectors that go over your boots and up to the knee from rawhide?
Rawhide is very very pliable and stretchey when soggy then after it dries hard you just saddle soap it.
This was a very popular item in the late 1800-early 1900s.
They can still be found in flea markets very cheap and fairly often.
I would suggest you look at places where horse riding people go although they most often use them for thorns and brush poppin acessories.
And yes folks we still ask our horses to go places we cant walk or drive.


----------



## *Andi

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Last time I bought any was a Bass pro sale and boy were they nice.
> Fair warning $$$
> They also took forever to lace up since they came to knee high.
> But they lasted years.
> Have you considered making leg protectors that go over your boots and up to the knee from rawhide?
> Rawhide is very very pliable and stretchey when soggy then after it dries hard you just saddle soap it.
> This was a very popular item in the late 1800-early 1900s.
> They can still be found in flea markets very cheap and fairly often.
> I would suggest you look at places where horse riding people go although they most often use them for thorns and brush poppin acessories.
> And yes folks we still ask our horses to go places we cant walk or drive.


I have the chaps that I use for riding but I want a pair for hiking. (Which my riding chaps would be a pain) And yes, I did think about making a pair or calling my cuz to do so for me... she has all the stuff for making them but a little of a back log problem. (but I may do it in the end... if need be.)


----------



## hiwall

Have you thought about Gaiters?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Whit...=55314213702&gclid=CMLly-XqsLkCFStxQgodFBsA4g


----------



## camo2460

Andi why don't you make a pair of Indian leggings out of leather, they slip on over your pants and have a loop at the hip for your belt and are easy to make your self. I don't have a link but if you Google Indian leggings I'll bet you can find some ideas


----------



## *Andi

hiwall said:


> Have you thought about Gaiters?
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Whit...=55314213702&gclid=CMLly-XqsLkCFStxQgodFBsA4g


Yes ... but mine need to be under 14 inches...


----------



## *Andi

camo2460 said:


> Andi why don't you make a pair of Indian leggings out of leather, they slip on over your pants and have a loop at the hip for your belt and are easy to make your self. I don't have a link but if you Google Indian leggings I'll bet you can find some ideas


I'm looking at them ... but I was also looking at a different op's.

But it is looking more to the special made side of things ...


----------



## Mortblanc

If you are less than 5' and are only 14" from ankle to knee most snakes will be able to strike over the protection.

I do a lot of bushwacking in the KY hills that resemble your VA habitat, same snakes same vegetation. I use full length leggings that go up to the thighs and tie into the pants belt for support.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back in the day, when the snakes were thick and bushwacking was the only way to get around, everyone wore leggings.

Some of the early settlers wrapped blanket material around their legs until it was thick enough that the fangs would not penetrate, but I am sure that was a bit warm in summers.

Leggings are easy to make and last for years. You could even sew heavy rawhide over the leather below the knee as extra protection.

http://www.nativetech.org/seminole/leggings/index.php

__________________


----------



## Mortblanc

deleted, double post


----------



## *Andi

Third one in the last week ... they are on the move. Found this one at the lake as we was giving the boat a double check before heading home. It was a little over three feet long, and looked to be eating well.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

*Andi said:


> Third one in the last week


Dinner!

It may sound strange but if you start eating them (or just killing them, but they are very tasty when sautéed with white wine, butter, garlic and chives) thier numbers will drop pretty fast. Their reproductive cycle is not designed with predation of breeding age adults in mind. So a little messing with the plan can clean them out of your area for a long time.

You could probably cut off the bottoms of these so they fit and then re stretch the plastic...
http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Ranger-2810D-Plastic-Snake-Leggings/dp/B003AKJFAS


----------

